# 1975 2002 tech questions



## RamD7502 (Jan 11, 2006)

I am currently rebuilding the engine in my 1975 '02 and I have a few questions. I started with an obviously rebuilt engine with a knock. After tearing it down I discovered the #4 rod bearing was toast and the crank case and crank were destroyed beyond repair. So I decided to completely rebuild it. I found a rebuilt short block from a TII and found a 1974 intake (slightly modified) and got a new Weber 38 carb with an electric choke and I added a new cam (upgrade, but I forgot the degree). I polished the heads and polished the exhaust manifold and basically worked really hard to get it looking nice. I am in the process of putting it back together and found the following problems:

1. The intake doesn't have the inlet and outlet for the water hoses. What do you suggest I do?

2. The intake is not as tall where the carb mounts which is causing the throttle gears to hit the intake. The existing spacer won't work, so what do you suggest I do? Do I need that much clearance? It only needs to come up about 1/16"??

3. What do I connect the electric choke to?

4. I want to add a water temp gauge and the existing hole in the splitter right under the head is not big enough. Is there another place that I can put it or should I bore out the existing hole and make it fit?

Any and all help is greatly appreciated. Lots of time and money have been invested!!


----------

